# SLR D Thalia kidded 12/12/12



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thalia kidded twin doelings tonight. Not only is it 12/12/12 - it is also my grandmother (woman who raised me) birthday. Earlier today I called her and wished her happy birthday and when I did - I told her my first girl of the year is about to kid and if she has a doeling that she could name her ... so tomorrow I will find out (might end up being a barn name depending on what she comes up with)  You have to understand my grandmother is my life ... but she has dementia that is turning to Alzheimer 

Anyway - here are the girls -

C10 is in pink and C11 is in purple. C10 is a little smaller and possibly polled by shape of head .... but won't be able to confirm polled or moonspotted till this weekend.


----------



## zubbycat (Oct 14, 2012)

Very cute!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I just can never get enough of the new baby pictures


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Awww sweet babies


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS X 2!!!* So sweet that your Grammy will be naming one :hug:


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

aww they're her little mini me's!


----------



## redwingminis (Dec 4, 2012)

Great times!! Congrats.

Sent From My iPad


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh gosh, I adore those little sweaters.


----------



## ASTONs Dairy (Aug 14, 2012)

Congrats.. they are so cute


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

How CUTE! Love that second picture


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awwww darling babies you have there! That is awesome that they were born on your Grandma's birthday! I'm sure she'll have fun picking out a name!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh wow !!! They are gorgeous  Little mini me's of their momma 
So so cute . Those pictures are so frame worthy !!
Congrats :stars::clap:


----------



## Twisted Vines Farm (Jun 11, 2011)

AWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! To cute!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you everyone!!! It is going to be so hard to go to work for the next couple days since it will be dark when I leave, dark when I get home ... so won't be able to really play with them. then I have a nail appt on Saturday morning and then have to go to work to make up the time I took off yesterday. UGH!!!


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

So cute congrats on the girls


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Congrats on two cute girls! Are you going to name one after your grandmother.


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

SQUEAL!!!! They are ADORABLE!!!

Congrats and what a great day for them to arrive!!!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Way to go Thalia!! Pretty babies you've got there!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

So cute!!!! I'm in love with those sweaters too!  Make sure and let us know what names your Grandma picks!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

i sure will - I will also let you know which is going to a new home


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

:-D


----------



## quiltstuff2 (Jul 7, 2012)

Picture #2......"Can your kids come out and play?!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

So talked to grandma - she wants to name her Tanya - my guess is after Tanya Tucker. Poor gma didn't hardly remember the conversation yesterday and asked if the name was for a new calf :-(

Sooo ... We have SLR F ....... Ideas?


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Delta Dawn


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

San Antonio Stroll... looked her up on wiki... those were two of Tanya Tucker's best songs (according to wiki)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

COngrats!!! They are adorable!!!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

http://www.whosdatedwho.com/tpx_2302/tanya-tucker/songs whole list of Tanya tucker songs


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

I love the song Delta Dawn. But that's only if ya wanted to go with Tanya Tucker ....


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Awesome - thank you


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

It's tough watching your loved ones losing such important memories. My grandma forgets that I call or come over and is always telling my mom how much she misses me. She asked a couple weeks ago if my husband has ever met the goats. Enjoy her lucid moments and hang onto all of the wonderful memories since it's getting to the point that she can't. Give her a picture of little Tanya... it will make her happy even if she doesn't remember that she named her.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Nicely said Engebretsen.

Do rememeber the great times you had and will have with your Grandma honey...and do give her pictures , lots of them , of you , her goat , everyone.Especially of who she asks for alot , the baby goat , whatever , because something about that person or thing or place is triggering her memory to remember something...
Pictures , knick knacks , they keep her memory strong longer.
And you can pick up each one , dust it for her , and ask her did I give this to you , whatever it is , and she may tell you about a wonderful moment in her life. Cherish these times honey.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

i plan on taking a good picture and framing it and sending it up to her. A couple years ago, when I got Finn, I took him to her house as an itty bit and she loved on him. I got a picture and she make cards and gave them to everyone she knew. She was so happy about that picture - just like a child. It was sweet, but sad too. I just hate watching this :-(


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

unfortunately she is in Washington and I am in Texas ;-(


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Aww! I took my Georgia goat in Grandma's house about a month ago. And again about a week ago. They both loved it. Perhaps think of making Tanya a therapy goat to visit people in nursing homes, perhaps one with a memory unit, and tell your grandma all about how much the people you visited loved the goatie!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Kelebek , I understand. The little things you can do for her , a daily phone call or by sending pictures will help her and make you feel good as well. You made her so happy with the photo of Finn , my eyes welled up reading about it . Its whats in the heart that matters.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

ok - here are a couple new pics 

C10-










C10 on left C11 on right -










C11


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

c11 looks like she's smiling! And c10 has a sweet face.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh kelebek , they are precious 
Looking at those adorable faces got me out of the funk I have been in the past day with all the horrendous news. Thanks so much for sharing them


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Gee , would they be for sale ? Hmmmm lololol


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

C11 has about the cutest face I've ever seen! I just adore it, and those little white spots are so cute too!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

C11 looks like "what can I get away with" and c10 looks like she's ALREADY gotten away with it LOL


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I think c11 is going to be named SLR F Some Kind Of Trouble - she just has that look that she is going to start trouble or find it  lol

As far as one being available, I am sorry, but no. I am keeping one and the other had a reservation before kidding and they have said that they would like her. HOWEVER, I do have 3 nigerians due the end of next month - Genji, Agirl (these kids' maternal grand dam), and Ferarri. I know the kids on these are going to be awesome - Ferarri is a repeat breeding to Tekillya as I loved what they produced in 2010 and want a kid out of that breeding. A-girl is also bred to Teki (line breeding on *D NC Promisedland RB Bolero *S) and genii is bred to Finn (same site as these kids


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow, C10 looks JUST like a fawn with the way her white specks are in that first photo.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

I need I need!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Jodi_berg said:


> I need I need!


You need !!! I WANT !!!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

And C10 is Black Water Bayou yes? ;-) I'll bet the person with the reservation is supper stoked right now


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

C10 will probably be named that - but still unsure which one I am going to retain - I want to wait just a bit to get a good look at them and watch them a bit. They got out last night for about an hour for the first time and today was the first "real" day of play! For some reason c10
Likes to go through the itty bitty fencing and play in the boy pen  lol


----------



## zubbycat (Oct 14, 2012)

They have such wonderful markings!


----------



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

Oh my gosh, they are so so cute!! Congratulations! I love the sweaters!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I would like to announce that "C10" is staying at SLR and has been registered as SLR F Wine Me Up










"C11" has been registered as SLR F Some Kind Of Trouble and has been sold and will be leaving in late February


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

C11 is going to have "Some Kind of Trouble" in TN here at Whispering Willow!! :-D Thanks Alison!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

You are very welcome ... didn't want to say where .... that was for you to do  Giggle


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Lol I was waiting for you!! Figured it wasn't my place. I'm an idiot ;-)


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Giggle - you are so silly.


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

Congrats to both of you. Both babies are stunning.


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

kelebek said:


> Giggle - you are so silly.


----------



## redwingminis (Dec 4, 2012)

Congrats. Very exciting ! Baby Girl is going on a Toad Trip !

Sent from my iPhone 5


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

and hopefully I will be having THREE roadtrip in this year ..... fingers crossed!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Thanks for making me smile.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Great names , lol. They are beautiful little angels


----------



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

What cuties I really love their coloring


----------

